# Anyone know about Pitmaker smokers from Houston?



## smoketexring (Feb 7, 2012)

I am considering buying a trailer smoker and Pitmaker seems to be a very good manufacturer.  Can anyone advise on whether or not these are decent smokers?

TIA,

Smoke


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 7, 2012)

Their ratings are good.  Where's your location?  Have you looked into a Lang however?  A lot of smoker per buck!


----------



## smoketexring (Feb 7, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> Their ratings are good.  Where's your location?  Have you looked into a Lang however?  A lot of smoker per buck!




I'm up here in Michigan ( Meatchicken ).


----------



## ecto1 (Feb 8, 2012)

All the comp teams here in Texas are moving to pitmakers vaults.  They run forever on a few pounds of charcoal.  They are built like a tank.  It is basically a backwoods on steroids.  There sniper model is the stick-burner nice but I am not a big fan of stainless steal on a stick-burner.  I have seen them in person and cooked on one with a Friend of mine Big Ron and I think they are a great pit.  I hear they can be a bit of a pain to order from but I think it is because they are full of orders right now.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 8, 2012)

They look like an awesome smoker, but they sure are expensive.


----------



## smoketexring (Feb 8, 2012)

ECTO1 said:


> All the comp teams here in Texas are moving to pitmakers vaults.  They run forever on a few pounds of charcoal.  They are built like a tank.  It is basically a backwoods on steroids.  There sniper model is the stick-burner nice but I am not a big fan of stainless steal on a stick-burner.  I have seen them in person and cooked on one with a Friend of mine Big Ron and I think they are a great pit.  I hear they can be a bit of a pain to order from but I think it is because they are full of orders right now.




Hey thanks TexMex,

Nice to here from someone who worked with it.  I don't like to buy sight unseen and then have to fly down and look at it.  I'll take your word on it that the quality is there. They look like very good smoker/grills.    

Thanks again,

Smoke


----------



## txbbqkid (Feb 8, 2012)

There are 3 GREAT builders there: Gator Pit - , Pit Maker - , Klos -   All are located in Houston and all build high quality pits. Gator Pit has a Double Stacker that is a very nice design and very well constructed. They have some good looking horizontal smokers as well. Pit Maker is definitely the flashier of them all. They are eye catching and great quality builders.  Their vault is similar to Gator Pits Double Stacker, both are awesome! Klose, to me, is more old fashion pits and thats what they strive for. They are some very good smokers and definitely get the job done for years. I know guys with all three and all three swear by them. 

Me personally, if your going to spend the money.....go with Pit Maker and get them to put a nice little paint job on it and grab all of your friends attention and their appetite as well.


----------



## byerstexas (Jun 29, 2013)

RE: [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]All the comp teams here in Texas are moving to pitmakers vaults.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I would say that this comment would more accurately read "some of the comp teams in Texas are moving to Pitmaker vaults." I see a few of them around, but the overwhelming majority of comp cookers are still using stick burners. It should also be noted that some teams that have switched to the vault, have switched back.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I don't mean to suggest that the vault is not a great unit. It is. But there is not - at least in my view - a great stampede of comp cooks to this unit.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I would also consider giving the Mixon smokers a good look. The concept is very sound, and the track record is well nigh indisputable.[/color]


----------



## jarjarchef (Jun 29, 2013)

We bought a Pitmaker Vault about 3 years ago at my last location i worked at. Really enjoyed working with it. This year we are looking at adding a smoker to my current location and are considering a Pitmaker set up. I have spoken with George a few times on the phone and he came to my last location and we talked their product. Since the first purchase they have made several modifications and improvements to them. You are even able to set them up to cook as a dry chamber now. I agree they are very pricey, but you get what you pay for with them. Hands down they are some of the best quality of work i have seen done. If I had the cash I would buy one of their vaults and work with them on a custom offset design for a trailer. I know there are other great quality builders out there and I would look around at as many as you can before dropping that type of money on any rig.


----------

